# Strange Growth on Corydoras



## ChrisR47 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Recently I noticed an odd growth on one of my corydoras catfish. It is on his back at the junction of the back edge of his dorsal fin and back. 

He doesn't seem to be in any distress and is acting and eating normally.

The growth is whitish-yellow in color, about 2 mm in diameter, and looks sort of soft and fleshy. It is mostly round. 

It doesn't look like lymphocystis and I don't think catfish normally get that anyway. 

I've been keeping fish for a long time, but I've never seen anything like it. 

If anyone on this forum has any suggestions about what it might be I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

pics?


----------



## ChrisR47 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

No, unfortunately I don't have any pictures of my cory and his strange growth. I recently got a new computer and it won't recognize my digital camera. Until I figure out how to fix that I can't take any pictures to upload.

I realize that without a photo it is kind of hard to determine what the problem is. What it looks like is sort of like a large fish egg (although I'm sure that isn't what it is). But that is about the consistency of this thing that is on my cory's back. It is sort of yellowish-white. It been there about a week now.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

It realy hard to tell by just a discription..... It could be a tumor, most likely, but could be fugal.... If it a new computer it should be plug and play...but if that doesn't work look for the program that came with the camera, or go the web sites and they should have the drivers you need.... also plug it into the computer and my computer and add hardware.... it should fine the drivers for you. Also when you get the pictures, include your water perams.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

if you have a cell phone that takes pics you can use that. take the pic and send it to you e-mail and then upload it from there.


----------



## ChrisR47 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion, but no, my cell phone doesn't take pictures. I tried getting my camera to work again, but it won't. I did an online search and apparently there are other people who have purchased Dell computers that have the same problem with their camera, but I didn't find any useful information.

Regarding the corydoras - I looked at him again very closely yesterday. Now it appears that the growth? is actually ON his dorsal fin, which suggests that it has moved. This probably indicates that it isn't a tumor.

I am pretty certain it isn't fungus either. It isn't ich or velvet either. I'm thinking that it is a protozoan of some kind, but I'm not certain and I've never seen anything like it before. I haven't added any new fish or plants to the tank and so I don't know where it would've come from.

As far as water parameters - they are all okay. The water is harder than I'd like it to be, but this is nothing new.

None of the fish in the tank are acting ill and the cory seems to be the only fish affected. I'll keep trying to get the camera to work and then I'll upload a photo.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

thats why i bought an hp. LOL. is it a snail of some sorts? i know that they have a tendency to live on certian types of fish.


----------



## ChrisR47 (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think it is a snail. It doesn't have a shell. I thought about adding some aquarium salt to the tank to see if that got rid of it, but I thought that the kuhli loaches in the tank might not like it.


----------

